# Auratus Id?



## chaotic_frog (Sep 5, 2007)

I finally bought my first darts, a trio of four month old Auratus.
Can any one confirm they are indeed Turquoise and Bronze as I was told or are they a different morph? They look to have a fairly greenish color when you look at them but when taking a picture the colors are fairly different.


















































thanks in advance.


----------



## Onagro (Jun 9, 2006)

Some Turquoise auratus are green but the ones I've seen were a pale, frosty green. Maybe it's the camera, but they kind of look like Panamanian Auratus.


----------



## chaotic_frog (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for the quick reply! I appreciate the help.


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

They are Panamanian Green & Bronze auratus...the turquoise label is just a name for ones that show more blue in their coloring. My farm raised Green & Bronze produce turquoise, blue & green colors...I sell them all as Green & Bronze.

Melissa


----------



## chaotic_frog (Sep 5, 2007)

Thank you so much for clearing that up. I really appreciate it.


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

They are definately panamanian, but they could be green and blacks or turquoises... there is so much variability from the imports that the frogs from farm-raised imports are put into loose "morphs" that are highly variable so who knows... if they are bronze they should be a dark chocolate rather than a flat ink black, and will get lighter as they age... at 4 months it could be a little young for them to start this change, but closer to a year old you'll be able to tell if they will stay black or not. The turquoise can range from true green to blue and can change throughout the frogs life, and even intensity over a period of a day, lol.

The whole turquoize name is still a bit of a debate... lots of people (me included) tend to use Turquoise as the catch all for the highly variable group of panama frogs whose young range from green to blue on black to bronze, rather than green and bronze (since they aren't all green, and aren't all bronzes - same debate with the super blues... not all of them are blues). There may be some true green and bronzes - but I doubt it.


----------



## chaotic_frog (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up. Well no matter what they are I'm enjoying them immensely. I was a little hesitant to get them having heard how shy they can be but these three are anything but. They're always out exploring and if someone comes into the room their at the front watching the goings on.
Now that I'm firmly addicted I can start planning what frogs to get next!


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

Gray TFs? Shy? Heh... maybe wild caught adults, but not if you raise them from babies


----------

